# الى إدارة منتدى الكنيسة



## boshra shenoda (24 فبراير 2015)

* طلب بسيط جدا
وهو ياريت إضافة قسم لتصميمات الأعضاء*
*يضم تصميمات الأعضاء ومهاراتهم وأبداعاتهم 
*

*وأيضا إضافة أيقونة لإضافة تصميمات الفلاش حتى يظهر للأعضاء*
*مع تحياتى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 فبراير 2015)

ادارة المنتدي بصدد تغيير نسخة المنتدي 
النسخه الجديده اعتقد ستحتوي ع مشغل الفلاش
اما بالنسبه لقسم تصميمات الفوتوشوب 
وجهة نظرى ان يتم انشاء قسم فرعي من قسم الصور العامه
والرأي الاول والاخير للاداره


----------

